# Mr. Soldier-A prayer for you.



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

*Just heard a song by Brandon Rhyder off and album called Conviction. It made me teary and it echos my prayers for our troops. These are the lyrics. Great song.*


Hey Mr. Soldier, I have a prayer for you

You're the one I sent it to, late last night

I saw your picture, in my dreams

You were broke down, but full of life

I don't know who you are, I don't even know your name

But just the same, Mr. Soldier, I have a prayer for you

Mr. Soldier, I have a prayer for you

I sent it to God, late last night

He put it in your pocket, and in your heart

And may it get you, to morning's light

You may not know how much we care

Cause we're not there to ease your pain

But just the same, Mr. Soldier, I have a prayer for you

I pray for your strength, I pray for your safety

I pray for your momma, I pray for your daddy

I pray for your sisters, I pray for your brothers

I pray for your wife, your husband your sons and your daughters

You may not come home to accolades, you may not come home to parades

But just the same, mr. Soldier, I have a prayer for you

Mr Soldier, I have a prayer for you.

You're the one I sent it to late last night


----------

